# Arctic Snow Blowers



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Picked up this snow blower on the cheap. Some rust issues. From doing research it appears to be a 1972 John Deere 826. This machine was re-badged for the Arctic Cat Co., of snowmobile fame. Someone in another post informed me of another machine that looked like the Arctic, named Brentwood, that appears to also have been built by Deere. Below are links to the Arctic Cat sales advertisement. 

The Boss Cat Legacy

10TH_ANNIVERSARY_MARCH_15_2012_PAGE_82

https://www.flickr.com/photos/pchsor...36976/sizes/l/



















































Same wheel lock out


----------

